# Prix iPad Air sur Apple Store Education



## quetzal (30 Octobre 2013)

J'ai remarqué aujourd'hui que les prix du l'iPad Air étaient les mêmes sur le Apple Store normal et le Apple Store Education. Est-ce normal (sic) ? Est-ce temporaire (avant lancement) ? A votre avis...


----------



## Larme (30 Octobre 2013)

Les iPads avaient des prix éducations auparavant ?


----------



## cameleone (30 Octobre 2013)

Les iDevices n'ont jamais bénéficié de réductions sur l'Apple Store Education, celles-ci ont toujours été réservées aux ordinateurs et à leurs accessoires.


----------



## quetzal (31 Octobre 2013)

Merci @cameleone intéressant cette absence d'avantage tarifaire, alors que l'iPad devient précisément un outil répandu aux US pour l'éducation.


----------

